# Moving Servers



## Gizmo (1/8/14)

I have announcement to make. I am in the process of setting up a new server, this should be done by the middle of the month. 

We are moving from mweb to Teraco. With that comes some awesome new speed.

The server will have a SSD cache, 8-core server, 24GB of RAM all of this attached to 1GB line. 

We are currently on a 100MB line. I will also have have this server assisted manged by Elite Host. 

With this new server we will be able to accommodate over 1500 concurrent users. Ready for the future ecigssa is preparing.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/14)

That's simply awesome news @Gizmo! Thanks for an awesome job on our home!


----------



## Alex (1/8/14)

Awesome indeed.


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

Superb @Gizmo !


----------



## Metal Liz (1/8/14)

exciting stuff dude!! keep up the good work


----------



## BumbleBee (1/8/14)

Thats awesome news @Gizmo moving forward fast!


----------



## annemarievdh (1/8/14)

Whoo Hooo!!!


----------

